# Wrong detecting 6770



## usr6770ASUS (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi,
I've just bought ASUS EAH6770 DC/2DI/1GD5 and found a few inaccuracies in the description. I'm pretty sure HD 6770 has 800 unified processors, but GPU-Z 0.5.5 only detects 720.



Is that card's fault or GPU-Z?


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Check in another app, like say Everest / AIDA64(http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/Everest/). It could be the card, but i doubt it, its most likely that W1zzard hasn't had the opportunity to add support for that specific card to GPUZ yet. 

If that is the case, I am sure he will get to it.


----------



## usr6770ASUS (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, AIDA64 and ATT haven't any information about stream processors.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4296/amds-radeon-hd-6770-radeon-hd-6750-the-retail-radeon-5700-rebadge

The weird thing is that GPU-Z shows a clock of 850MHz which does indicate that it's a 6770 but the SP count is weird.


EDIT: try using HWiNFO for SP count.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

usr6770ASUS said:


> Well, AIDA64 and ATT haven't any information about stream processors.



Unified Shaders	1440  (v5.0)

from AIDA64 > Display > GPU. See the attachment for reference. It may say something like [TRIAL VERSION] though...

This may sound like a random suggestion, but try an older version of GPUZ, say 0.5.4 or 0.5.3 and see if they still say 720...

You could try this too: 

http://www.geeks3d.com/downloads/201110/GPU_Caps_Viewer_Setup_v1.14.4.exe


----------



## usr6770ASUS (Nov 16, 2011)

> GPU-Z shows a clock of 850MHz which does indicate that it's a 6770


No, it doesn't proof anything, just look at this crippled chinese version:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/present...id=3&sgid=1073&pid=1330&psn=0006&lid=5&leg=0#
I'm from Europe, but my shops sell it. Anyway sticker on my ASUS card says it's real HD 6770.


----------



## usr6770ASUS (Nov 16, 2011)

*PHaS3*
Excellent, GPU Caps Viewer shows 800 shader cores. Thank you.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 16, 2011)

did you try other drivers?


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2011)

usr6770ASUS said:


> *PHaS3*
> Excellent, GPU Caps Viewer shows 800 shader cores. Thank you.



No problem, glad to help...


----------



## chix_AHOY (Feb 9, 2012)

same problem here, but when I click @ PHaS3's link I get an error, help please...

plus when I'm playing games the core and memory clock does't change, it didn't even show the max gpu load, im using the latest version of gpuz, and latest display driver...


----------



## Maban (Feb 10, 2012)

GPU Caps Viewer is likely reading from a database. GPU-Z reads the actual value to the best of its ability. There are quite a few submitted validations with the 012.020.000.050.037186 BIOS, all of them ASUS, and all of them with only 720 shaders. This is likely a repeat of the Sapphire issue.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine says 800 although it's made by XFX  but has the same release date.






Excuse the file name i did not pick it lol.


----------



## PHaS3 (Feb 10, 2012)

chix_AHOY said:


> same problem here, but when I click @ PHaS3's link I get an error, help please...



http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu_caps_viewer/

It may very well be that there is an actual issue with your GPU... some are almost like harvested parts that have been "repaired", and resold. Can't say I have had any experience with those products myself though...


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2012)

are not these 6770's rebadged/remarketed 5770's
i have a pair of HIS hd5770's (2009)
all the major specs are the same apart from
shaders = 800
Texture fillrate=34.0 gt/texels/s
bandwidth = 78.8gb/s
memory =1200Mhz
Directcompute = (not ticked)

so if your card is a remarketed 5770 then either gpuz is reporting it wrong (i doubt it) or manafacture is disabling parts of gpu
Im sure that if the fault was with GPUz that it would have been reported here on this site as soon as these card hit the market

edit
 Check the spec's listed on your packaging (web site)
do they confirm what Gpuz says your card  specifications are
if they don't Return card to your supplier


----------



## AsRock (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe get in touch with W1z and see if it is added and if it is contact ASUS although ASUS sa nothing to do with the shaders on their card.  
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6770_DC2DI1GD5/#specifications


Newegg say it has 800

And of course ASUS that that BS at the end



> All specifications are subject to change without notice. Please check with your supplier for exact offers. Products may not be available in all markets.


----------



## Maban (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like I was wrong about _every_ GPU-Z validation of Asus 6770 with that BIOS all having only 720 shaders. Guess I just seemed to click unluckily. But regardless, there are a worrisome number of them with only 720. A nastygram to Asus would be in order next.


----------



## chix_AHOY (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks to PHaS3, gpu caps viewer shows 800 stream processors. only problem now are the core & memory clock, and max gpu load too. the problem is when i'm playing games, it doesn't change. but when i'm playing videos it shows the current and max reading. 

I also use msi afterburner and no problem at all, playing games or videos, it shows the current and max reading


----------



## ONH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wold look into clinfo.exe to be 100% sure if 720sp or 800.



> 1. cmd.exe
> 2. inside the comand line then clinfo
> There should be displayed
> 
> ...



10 isi 800sp and 9 is 720sp.


----------

